# My new business cards



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey guys got my new business cards in a few minutes ago and Im very proud of these so I wanted to show them to you. Hope I did good... click to enlarge the pic to see it better.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good Benjamin. Vista Print by any chance?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool BG ! Now your official. Can I get one for road kill picker upper ? LOL Very cool idea to present though and very professional. Bring your daughter and that pink gun with one of her targets and you'll be a shoo-in !


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Very cool BG ! Now your official. Can I get one for road kill picker upper ? LOL Very cool idea to present though and very professional. Bring your daughter and that pink gun with one of her targets and you'll be a shoo-in !


Yea bones I think it improves your chances at picking up more land if you present a professional card for them to keep and look at. And the kid coming is both a blessing and a curse. If you have children you TOTALLY understand this....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Heck, I understood that as a child !! I was a bit of a handful though.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Isn't it suppose to read Free Coyote and Arrow Removal !!! HA!!

They do look awesome though.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking good man... sorry I hadn't got back to your email yet. Will respond shortly....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

My real business cards.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Yea looks almost exactly the same and I guess I shouldve blurred out my details too.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Ben I love that you added PT.com to it. Very cool.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bgfireguy said:


> Yea looks almost exactly the same and I guess I shouldve blurred out my details too.


And its one of my photo's on the card.


----------

